# 1960 Schwinn Hornet



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

Needs a little work but decent original paint tank bike


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice score Ron , love the colors !


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2021)

The stainless fenders look great on that tanker!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

That brings up a question, would they be original, I’m not into Hornets but I usually see them with painted fenders


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> That brings up a question, would they be original, I’m not into Hornets but I usually see them with painted fenders




No, but they sure do look good on that Hornet. Stem is a 1961 issue and an upgrade from the rolled stems on these.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> No, but they sure do look good on that Hornet. Stem is a 1961 issue and an upgrade from the rolled stems on these.



Is that 1961 only stem? I ask because I have one in my spare parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Is that 1961 only stem? I ask because I have one in my spare parts.



That stem was used in 1961 only and on random models at random times.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 29, 2021)

I will have it for sale or trade on stingray  at ML


----------

